# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Powermill 2017, artcam 2017, powershape 2017

## nhatson

autodesk đã mua delcam. bản 2017 sẽ do autodesk phát hành

----------

duonghoang, huyquynhbk, Ona, thanhthongcadcamcnc

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cứ tưởng cụ có link down chứ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> --- Cứ tưởng cụ có link down chứ


thik thì kéo torrent tối em gởi inbox facebook cụ
có gì inbox em nhé, kiếm mà ko nhớ tên face của cụ

----------

duonghoang

----------


## biết tuốt

thí chủ có link không  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  thế tối cho em link với nhé

----------


## newbieCNC

Các cụ down nhanh cho nó nóng: File =--> Add torrent from url , add link này vào


```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:A847EE5FB8DF2289C7480E65A7D39E7FCE131C2D&dn=Autodesk.Delcam.2017_2016.08.Suite-SSQ&tr=http%3a%2f%2fbt4.t-ru.org%2fann&tr=http%3a%2f%2fretracker.local%2fannounce
```

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, duonghoang, nhatson, Ona

----------


## suu_tam

Link này thấy nhiều người chia sẻ.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ui...esk-delcam.rar

Với lại trong diễn đàn cũng thấy bác anhcos chia sẻ rồi ạ, do các bác không để ý thôi.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...ll=1#post85815

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, motthoidenho4334

----------


## hoahong102

mới dùng 2016 được 1-2 tháng đã có 2017, hỏng bít nên nâng cấp ko???

dir Bác Nhất Sơn/: hôm nào bác chỉ giúp lead in với, em dùng PWmill mà xuống dao chưa ok lắm
thank

----------


## suu_tam

Bỏ 2016 đi bác ơi, dùng 2017 cho nó tương lai.
Thực tế về cơ bản thì 2 thằng đó như nhau. Nhưng vì delcam vừa về với đại gia đình Autodesk nên nó phát hành phiên bản mới từ nhà mới.
Việc đầu tiên là chẳng cần phải dùng USB gì cả, giờ em vẫn đang dư mấy con usb pm2016.

----------


## suu_tam

> dir Bác Nhất Sơn/: hôm nào bác chỉ giúp lead in với, em dùng PWmill mà xuống dao chưa ok lắm
> thank


Xuống dao thì jingdiao (jdpaint) có xuống ramp nhưng lại chạy theo contour là hay nhất. Trước nó gọi là by contour, giờ nó gọi là profile ramping.

----------


## jimmyli

cho em hỏi là bản trên là bản 32bit hay 64bit vậy mấy anh?

----------


## suu_tam

Bây giờ là năm 2016 rồi. Máy tính giờ khác xưa quá nhiều, đừng nên hồi cổ dùng 32bit nếu như các thiết bị và phần mền của mình cho phép dùng 64bit.

----------


## hoahong102

MÌnh hỏi xuống dao của PW mill chứ có hỏi jingdao đâu,
mình có chỉ biết ramp dao xuống một cách máy móc chưa hiểu sâu về nó, ...mà thắc mắc làm sao xuống ở vị trí ngoài phôi rồi đi ngang vào, hay xuống dao ở vị trí mình muốn
 ai có tài liệu đoạn xuống dao của  PW mill cho xin với nhé, thằng em google nó ko chịu bật mí

----------


## nhatson

> MÌnh hỏi xuống dao của PW mill chứ có hỏi jingdao đâu,
> mình có chỉ biết ramp dao xuống một cách máy móc chưa hiểu sâu về nó, ...mà thắc mắc làm sao xuống ở vị trí ngoài phôi rồi đi ngang vào, hay xuống dao ở vị trí mình muốn
>  ai có tài liệu đoạn xuống dao của  PW mill cho xin với nhé, thằng em google nó ko chịu bật mí


mí hãng còn kiếm tiền ở cái khoản đào tạo mà  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Link này thấy nhiều người chia sẻ.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ui...esk-delcam.rar
> 
> Với lại trong diễn đàn cũng thấy bác anhcos chia sẻ rồi ạ, do các bác không để ý thôi.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...ll=1#post85815


bản này ko đủ bộ của delcam ợ, của cụ newbie đủ đấy ợ

----------


## manhnguyen

> MÌnh hỏi xuống dao của PW mill chứ có hỏi jingdao đâu,
> mình có chỉ biết ramp dao xuống một cách máy móc chưa hiểu sâu về nó, ...mà thắc mắc làm sao xuống ở vị trí ngoài phôi rồi đi ngang vào, hay xuống dao ở vị trí mình muốn
>  ai có tài liệu đoạn xuống dao của  PW mill cho xin với nhé, thằng em google nó ko chịu bật mí


mình chỉ biết nếu muốn đi từ ngoài vào thì bạn phải đặt lệnh outsidein ,còn đặt theo vị trí mình muốn thì mình cũng chưa biết  :Big Grin: 

tài liệu về cái này chắc chỉ lưu hành nội bộ thôi tìm ngoài khó lắm,mình đã xài đồ chùa thì chỉ còn cách tự mò mẫm  :Wink: 

cứ thay đổi các lệnh rồi so sánh là tìm ra thôi bạn,chúc bạn mau thành thạo với pm này

mình cũng đang từng bước bò  :Big Grin:

----------


## newbieCNC

Có ít tài liệu lụm từ trên mạng, các cụ mang về ngâm cứu


```
magnet:?xt=urn:btih:558DA4EA8FE9F3E35F2310BD084F99832998B96A&dn=Delcam%20Training%20Courses&tr=http%3a%2f%2fbt4.t-ru.org%2fann&tr=http%3a%2f%2fretracker.local%2fannounce
```

----------


## hoahong102

hức mình có mất học phí rồi đấy chứ, nhưng lúc học chưa rành nên chưa biết mà hỏi, giờ cần hỏi mỗi cái đó ko nhẽ đi học lại
cái đoạn lead in lead out mất 5-10 phút cao thủ chỉ là thông thôi
out site in thì là chạy từ ngoài vào trong, nó có nghĩa với offset là chạy vòng theo hình từ ngoài vào trong, vẫn xuống dao trong phôi...the mình biết là phải lựa mấy cái lead in cho đúng mà ko bít cái nào và đặt chế độ thế nào...đã mò khá nhìu mà chưa ra

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy nó chẵng có gì là bí mật mà hãng với không hãng. Vì hãng nó phát hành soft thì nó phải đào tạo khá nhiều master, để có thể phủ khắp là không thể. Vậy nên nó có rất nhiều hướng dẫn đi kèm mà những cái nói đến ở version trước thì đến version sau sẽ không đi sâu vào nữa. Đo đó muốn nắm hết thì phải xem từ những tài liệu cũ. Ngoài ra kiến thức căn bản từ gia công tiện phay cũng rất quan trọng. Những món này thì đi học.. phải học qua rất nhiều khoá khác nhau.

Còn ở đây, phần lớn các bác là nhảy ngang hông vào, lại muốn ăn ngay nên chẵng mấy người tìm về căn bản. Và khi tạo toolpath thì cả mớ option không biết để làm gì.

Còn JDP hay PW, ramp là một trong những option quan trọng. Nên hầu như soft CAM nào mình thử qua đều có. Cái khác là soft càng mới thì cách ramp của nó càng thông minh hơn. Như xưa thật là xưa thì cách ramp chạy góc (angle) hay đi kiểu zigzac, giờ thì nhiều & phức tạp hơn nhử helix chẵng hạn.

Như ArtCAM 2009 & 2010, bản sau có cách ramp hiệu quả hơn  :Smile: .

Tự học thì phải chịu khó thôi, chơi với youtube thì ngoài chịu khó ra, phải tinh mắt & nhớ. Vì đào tạo là một mảng trong chuyển giao, dịch vụ. Nên nếu được đề cập thì cũng làm chớp nhoáng.

Vậy nên mới có khoá căn bản, nâng cao, rồi khoá riêng cho người làm nghề. Đang học căn bản mà hỏi nâng cao mấy thầy cũng chưa chắc chỉ cho.

----------


## CKD

Chạy pocket thì làm sao mà leadin ngoài vào được? Leadin chỉ có với rouging thôi.
Còn chạy pocket mà có leadin thì facemill nó có.

----------


## suu_tam

> Còn chạy pocket mà có leadin thì facemill nó có.





> MÌnh hỏi xuống dao của PW mill chứ có hỏi jingdao đâu


Chắc là tý nữa bác ấy sẽ trả lời là 




> MÌnh hỏi xuống dao của PW mill chứ có hỏi facemill đâu


Ha ha
Mỗi chương trình nó đều có các chiến lược, giải pháp và thuật toán không giống nhau, nên việc chương trình này có cái này không có cái kia và ngược lại đó là lẽ thường tình.

----------


## hoahong102

download rồi mà làm biếng, với thấy ko có gì mới đáng giá so với bản 2016 chưa kể xxx chưa biết có ngọt bùi như cắm usb

----------


## nhatson

em mới down được featurecam, artcam  thuốc dễ, xài thì chưa biết " :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Sang nhà họ autodesk mà ko xài usbkey thì thuốc trở lên dễ dàng hơn  :Smile:

----------


## duonghoang

> Link này thấy nhiều người chia sẻ.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ui...esk-delcam.rar
> 
> Với lại trong diễn đàn cũng thấy bác anhcos chia sẻ rồi ạ, do các bác không để ý thôi.
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/43...ll=1#post85815


--- Trong này không có Artcam hở bác, em down về mà chỉ thấy PowerShape với PowerMill thôi?

----------


## nhatson

> --- Trong này không có Artcam hở bác, em down về mà chỉ thấy PowerShape với PowerMill thôi?


kéo torrent của cụ newbiecnc ấy cụ

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## nhatson



----------


## duonghoang

--- Hix khi add relief vào thì nó báo lỗi "A dongle is required to open this file". Mà em đã ***** hết rồi mà ta?

----------


## duonghoang

--- Nếu bác nào gặp lỗi trên thì Artcam bản cũ khi export ra relief mới thì save dưới dạng Artcam 9 Rellief File như hình, khi đó import vào bản 2017 sẽ hết bị.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cam của artcam2017 có gì hay hơn ko cụ duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em chưa thử nhiều, mà có thêm phần hỗ trợ preview khi dựng 3D lên nên dễ hình dung, bản em đang xài 2011 thì ko có cái này, toàn Undo và chỉnh vector lại cho hợp lý rồi làm lại. Khi nào có thời gian rồi em báo cáo thêm  :Smile: .

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Bản 2017 có cái Autodesk Manufacturing Post Processor Utility nên chỉnh sửa post rất trực quan hơn nhiều. 
Trước giờ sửa post bằng notepad chứ không biết dùng DuctPost nên rất oải.

----------


## aloxojambo

có bác nào chỉ cho em cách dùng "thuốc" cho powermill 2017 với. em mày mò mãi mà ko biết làm  :Frown:

----------


## manhnguyen

> có bác nào chỉ cho em cách dùng "thuốc" cho powermill 2017 với. em mày mò mãi mà ko biết làm


Tắt mạng rồi thuốc cho nó bạn nhé,giống thuốc cho CAD

----------


## aloxojambo

> Bỏ 2016 đi bác ơi, dùng 2017 cho nó tương lai.
> Thực tế về cơ bản thì 2 thằng đó như nhau. Nhưng vì delcam vừa về với đại gia đình Autodesk nên nó phát hành phiên bản mới từ nhà mới.
> Việc đầu tiên là chẳng cần phải dùng USB gì cả, giờ em vẫn đang dư mấy con usb pm2016.


Bác có thể chỉ giúp em cách dùng thuốc cho cái PM2017 ko? pm2016 em có cài xong nhưng chẳng có cái usb nào phù hợp. muốn học cái này mà ko cài đc thì học sao @@

----------


## aloxojambo

> Tắt mạng rồi thuốc cho nó bạn nhé,giống thuốc cho CAD


Bác có thể chỉ rõ cho em đc ko? em tắt mạng với làm theo cái readme rồi nhưng gà mờ english nên chẳng đc  :Frown:

----------


## manhnguyen

> Bác có thể chỉ rõ cho em đc ko? em tắt mạng với làm theo cái readme rồi nhưng gà mờ english nên chẳng đc


bạn tải file zip về giải nén ra rồi coi nhé,chỉ là file ảnh thôi bạn làm theo chắc là được

----------

aloxojambo, motthoidenho4334

----------


## aloxojambo

> bạn tải file zip về giải nén ra rồi coi nhé,chỉ là file ảnh thôi bạn làm theo chắc là được


Cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé ! trước em ko để ý cái request gì gì đó nó có sẵn. cứ đi tìm đâu đâu. qua ảnh của bác mới để ý là nó ở ngay đó  :Big Grin: . đã thành công  rồi bác !

----------


## Nguyễn Thái

> Bản 2017 có cái Autodesk Manufacturing Post Processor Utility nên chỉnh sửa post rất trực quan hơn nhiều. 
> Trước giờ sửa post bằng notepad chứ không biết dùng DuctPost nên rất oải.


bản này có xuất cho fanuc 3axis ngon như ductpost cũ ko bác ơi, e chưa thử chưa biết, nhờ bác chỉ giáo

----------


## anhcos

Mình chả biết xài bản cũ chỉ biết mỗi vụ post của nó thôi, còn 2017 thì vừa mới học, xuất file nc ngon lành. Dùng cả file 4 trục của bác suu_tam vẫn xuất ok.

Đúng ra là cái bộ post cũ của mình nó không chuẩn nên 2017 nó báo lỗi, căn cứ lỗi vào Post Processor Utility mà fix thôi. Nếu chả biết cái lỗi nằm chỗ nào thì vào mục Search everything (hình như thế, chả nhớ được) nó sẽ lòi ra chỗ đấy rồi tự xử.

----------


## anhcos

KHông phải search everything mà là menu Edit --> Find anywhere nhá.

----------


## motthoidenho4334

> bạn tải file zip về giải nén ra rồi cởi nhé,chỉ là file ảnh thôi bạn làm theo chắc là được


bạn có đường lick powermill 32 bit không cho mình xin.Mình muốn tìm hiểu ,mong bác giúp đỡ.

----------


## manhnguyen

> bạn có đường lick powermill 32 bit không cho mình xin.Mình muốn tìm hiểu ,mong bác giúp đỡ.


32bit thì mình chỉ có bản 2012 thôi,nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu thì tải về nhé !
https://www.fshare.vn/file/1W82EI6XYQHX

----------


## aloxojambo

Sao em cứ tạo cái Boundarie xong tạo toolpath theo boundarie đấy, sau khi load đc toolpath xong thì cái boundarie vừa tạo biến mất luôn. Có bác nào biết vì sao ko ạ ?

----------


## anhcos

Bác dang nói về bản nào đấy, mình xài 2017 nó vẫn giữ boundary mà

----------


## EHNHOC86

> Sao em cứ tạo cái Boundarie xong tạo toolpath theo boundarie đấy, sau khi load đc toolpath xong thì cái boundarie vừa tạo biến mất luôn. Có bác nào biết vì sao ko ạ ?


chuot phải vao dòng Boundary  kich vào dòng hiện boundarry là ok !

----------

aloxojambo

----------


## delcam

như tiêu đề . mình không xuất được file định dạng dgk để mở trên power mill là sao nhỉ

----------


## aloxojambo

> chuot phải vao dòng Boundary  kich vào dòng hiện boundarry là ok !


vâng cảm ơn bác. em mới vọc vạch cái này còn gà mù quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## songuyet90

> thik thì kéo torrent tối em gởi inbox facebook cụ
> có gì inbox em nhé, kiếm mà ko nhớ tên face của cụ


 :Smile: e xai 2017 thay co khac may ban trc dau ma thay nang may wa a

----------


## manhmanh1218

em tải bản pm2017 về rồi đến lúc cài em có đọc bản hướng dẫn . b1 cài Install Autodesk Flexnet License server thì em lại không thấy file nay đau cả mong các bac chỉ giúp em

----------

